
Ask HN: Which programming language has the most feature complete stdlib? - enitihas
Python (and maybe Ruby) are famous for coming with batteries included. The go stdlib is also pretty comprehensive, and the .NET guys swear their standard library contains almost all functionality required by them.<p>Which programming language in your experience has the most feature complete standard library?
======
brudgers
There's a case for the Wolfram Programming Language since instead of having a
standard library...or any libraries at all...the language itself incorporates
all the extensions [some 5000 functions].

If nothing else, this is a language design that challenges the way people
think about programming languages. What I find interesting and worth
investigating is the possibility that not having to import this and that from
a somewhat arbitrary taxonomy of siloed knowledge may reduce cognitive
overhead. So it's on my list of languages to investigate over the next few
months.

YMMV.

------
klalle
go

